# Elk hunting



## map5291 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm planning on going elk hunting this year with my .270. I think thats enough knock down power for elk. I was just wondering what your thoughts are.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I've taken 3 elk with a .270 but have no moved up to a 7mm

where ya going elk huntin?


----------



## map5291 (Jan 8, 2008)

Out in Wyoming


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Use a premium 150 grain bullet, mind your range & shot angle, and you'll be fine with your 270...


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

270 will work just fine for elk as described above, but don't think in terms of "knock down" power...elk are big and tough, so you most likely won't "knock em down" with anything unless you hit the spine, or perhaps high shoulder. Thump em in the chest with a good bullet, then find him after with a little bit of trailing.

the only bull I have killed took a 180 grain bearclaw thru the heart...and showed almost no reaction at all...he just moved behind a bush, stayed there until he fell over a couple minute later!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I used the .270 when i went Elk hunting and it works for sure. Look at the federal line of bullets they are called "high energy" bullets. They make a .270 bullet in trophy bonded bear claw in 140 grain. Ith is a great bullet and retains a lot of energy and can go through tough bone or muscle with ease. You can find these bullets in the cabelas magazine or at their store for about $35 a box. Scheels used to carry them but stopped recently. These bullets actually up your gun to 7mm or 30-06 specs if you look at the ballistics. They are the best for elk hunting. Hornady also makes bullets like these they are called "custom" as it says on the box. But the bullet type they use fragments way easier and wouldn't be proficient for taking elk. But if you plan on using the .270 for elk the federal bullets are your best bet. i've used them and love them. Good Luck!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Gildog said:


> 270 will work just fine for elk as described above, but don't think in terms of "knock down" power...elk are big and tough, so you most likely won't "knock em down" with anything unless you hit the spine, or perhaps high shoulder. Thump em in the chest with a good bullet, then find him after with a little bit of trailing.
> 
> the only bull I have killed took a 180 grain bearclaw thru the heart...and showed almost no reaction at all...he just moved behind a bush, stayed there until he fell over a couple minute later!


Very true. Actually knock down an elk? Not very often, even with the big stuff...

2 years ago I shot a 340 class 6 point at 240 yards with my 338 Magnum and 225 grain Interbond handloads that I had worked up for this hunt. This load is awesomely powerful. I would have no qualms using it on anything but big bodied African Dangerous Game and would be 100% confident trusting my life to it with big bear at close range.

The hit sounded like Hulk Hogan beating a rug and I knew it was right on the money. It was a slightly front quartering chest shot that traversed close to 3' of elk, and stopped under the off side hide toward the back of the ribs. BTW, this was a big bodied old bull that was estimated at 900# on the hoof.

I brought the rifle down out of recoil and was more than a little surprised to see the bull was not down, but hunched up and still on his feet in the same spot. I cycled the action and was just squeezing off a second round when he collapsed. He wasn't going anywhere, but he took that 338 round through the chest and stood there for probably 5 seconds before he died on his feet.

When we gutted him we found a wound channel through the good stuff that can only be described as devasting. I could literally stick my cupped hand in it without touching the sides and the lungs were just pulped.

BTW, I would have liked to seen this old boy a couple years earlier in his prime, as I bet he would have been 360-370. He had lost quite a bit of his tops but what he had lost in beam length and weak 5th points was more than made up for in mass and 18" fronts that stuck way out over his nose. I saw another bull that was probably 350 or so and wasn't near as impressive.

As an aside, the guide said he preferred elk hunters to use at least a 7MM Magnum (which is what I had along as a backup in case Mr. Murphy decided to screw with my 338),or better yet if they could shoot them well, 300 Magnum or 338 Magnum. He advised stuff like the 270 & 06' work, but often the animal travels quite aways and ends up at the bottom of a canyon or someplace equally unattractive for recovery & field care...


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I have yet to encounter any of these super elk. I shot an elk 2 seasons ago. He was a big old bull. The shot was a little over 230yards, broad side and walking. I had my partner filming as I went for the shot. 1st shot hits hard and the bull is noticably hurt. I fire the second shot and he piled up. While field dressing we notice only 1 hole. We slowed the video down and you can clearly see the elk falling after the first shot and the second shot whizzes right over his back. I have seen WT does that take more of a licking then that and run away. I keep saying this but shot placement is the key. Any round that is legal for hunting big game will deliver enough energy for a clean kill as long as it is in the boiler room.


----------

